# low white blood cell count



## mrs.kiwi (Mar 20, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if having a low white blood cell count can affect fertility or treatment? 
Thanks x


----------



## joiedevivre (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi mrskiwi,
This is a very difficult question to answer as it really depends on which cell line from the white blood cells (neutrophils, lymphocytes or eosinophils) are low and how low they are.  There is a long list of causes for these various cell lines to be low, some of which may be associated with increased risk of infertility.  For example, low lymphocytes are associated with a few rheumatological/autoimmune disorders and these can affect fertility.


----------



## mrs.kiwi (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi joiedevivre,
Thanks for your reply 
its my neutrophils that are low,not really low but the concern is they haven't been right for the past 5 years.
they are now testing for auto immune diseases I think.
I have IBS So that could be why maybe.
waiting to get to the bottom of it before we go ahead with tx. x


----------

